

Microsoft Browser Swarm - rukshn
http://www.browserswarm.com/?=1

======
ep103
So if I understand this right, this is a cloud-based for-sale version of
Testswarm run primarily on IE instances, but with no Operating system
information?

I like the idea of using a cloud-based version of testswarm, but without the
OS information per browser instance, particularly for IE, its not even
worthwhile for that.

------
dingdingdang
This seems abjectly broken? jQuery and co. comes up as not working in a single
browser (well looks there's a chance it might work in IE6-8 but I wouldn't
take their word on it;)

------
teh_klev
The title is misleading. This is an appendto.com product sitting on top of
Sauce Labs tooling. It just so happens that the IE team did some collaboration
along the way.

